
Mimicking Boston Dynamics with Raspberry Pi - kevinqqsam
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/mini-raspberry-pi-boston-dynamics-inspired-robot/
======
kanobo
That robot is so cute! Thanks for sharing. If I was the author I would not
purposely evoke Boston Dynamics comparisons in the title, I get chills
thinking about their headless monsters.

------
lostmsu
Looks fun, but of course this one is 100% manually controlled.

------
avmich
Awesome :) . Any chance of walking across sand dunes?

